# Locked Thread



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 28, 2014)

Jessica_Morris posted a Cripsy Chicken recipe in the Chicken & Turkey forum and I can't open it. I get the following error

*"Rocket_J_Dawg*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "
Do I need special permission? I'm not trying to edit it.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got the same thing. Besides what Robert J got there was this:

Moved: Crispy Cheddar Chicken
Jessica_Morris

But it doesn't say moved where or from.

Another mystery. Maybe it's at the bottom of the ocean with the Triple 7.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 28, 2014)

Is this it?
http://jamiecooksitup.net/2011/10/crispy-cheddar-chicken/


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 28, 2014)

That could be. I never saw the one that Jessica posted. 
That looks like a keeper thought. I don't have a button so I'll just say......Thanks Dawg.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 29, 2014)

It does look like a good recipe--- thanks for finding it.

Gotta ask though, was that posted here at DC or just on her web site?
Not that it really matters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Jessica_Morris posted a Cripsy Chicken recipe in the Chicken & Turkey forum and I can't open it. I get the following error
> 
> *"Rocket_J_Dawg*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



I just looked through all of Jessica's posts AND through the Chicken and Turkey forum, did not find any post from Jessica for "Crispy Chicken"...can you post the URL for the page you are getting the message on?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Got the same thing. Besides what Robert J got there was this:
> 
> Moved: Crispy Cheddar Chicken
> Jessica_Morris
> ...



If that is the message, then the recipe was moved for reasons known only by the moderators and Admins.  And they will not be discussing the removal of the post.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 31, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If that is the message, then the recipe was moved for reasons known only by the moderators and Admins.  And they will not be discussing the removal of the post.



I understand that----- but I'm wondering if Jessica meant she'd already posted it on her WEB SITE (as I had wondered in a previous post). Maybe a corrupted url? Dunno. Until Jessica answers we may never know. Someone maybe send her a PM?---- but not me.


----------

